# I really don't want another girl!



## Mommy_DK

I feel so extreemly guilty for even having these feelings at all but I have two girls and its a lot to deal with. They are very picky, emotional, sassy, and I know I will have to be on them and very over protective for a LOnG time with them. 

DH and DS wanted another boy in the house so badly and I wanted to be able to bring one for them but I just found out today I am pg and everything is pointing toward a girl! I know it sounds crazy but the chinese gender chart I have been using has been 100% right for my pregnancies, my best friends pregnancy , my aunts current pregnancy and my sisters current pregnancy. For this pregnancy it says girl ); I am praying it is wrong but what are the chances ? 

The website Ive used is www.chinesegenderchart.info ( chinese gender chart . info) if anyone is interested. 

Of course I will be thankful and over joyed just to have a healthy baby but I can't help wanting to satisfy my Dh and especially my ds


----------



## BabyLuv88

My chinese gender chart was wrong... so it can be a boy.


----------



## aimee-lou

Chinese gender charts have been right 1 out of 3 for me so I wouldn't put too much stay in it. 

I do however know how you feel. I have 3 boys. I do not want a girl to come in and spoil the boy dynamic plus my female line carries a lot of health issues, all of which I have or a have a high risk of developing in the future. My boys do not stand to inherit any of them. It's enough to even make me consider not TTC number 4. I had terrible anxiety with ds3 (I was team yellow each time which probably did not help lol) thinking he was a girl but I was lucky and got my boy. I know however that whatever gender a baby is, they will be loved for who they are. 

I am sure though that you and your DS and your DH will love baby whatever the gender, and maybe they could work on this one to be a proper rough and tumble tom boy! lol And then get them a male puppy to join the boys club. I have a friend with a boy then 2 girls and she says that her son and hubby have a really close bond as it's 'all boys together' which I think is lovely.


----------



## HopefulPony

Everything for me pointed towards girl and I had tons of girl guesses on my scan pic - baby is a boy!


----------



## DebbieF

The website you posted said girl for me, and we are already positive we are having a boy. I also tried with my daughter and it said girl. So 50/50. I wouldn't put too much stock in it.


----------



## Mommy_DK

DebbieF said:


> The website you posted said girl for me, and we are already positive we are having a boy. I also tried with my daughter and it said girl. So 50/50. I wouldn't put too much stock in it.


Thanks Hun! You and the other ladies who shared their 50/50 experience made me feel a little better! Did you add two yrs to your age or whatever the heck your suppose to do for the age part ? Lol I hop it's wrong for me!


----------



## Mommy_DK

HopefulPony said:


> Everything for me pointed towards girl and I had tons of girl guesses on my scan pic - baby is a boy!

Woohoo!! Congrats moma! And thanks for sharing


----------



## Mommy_DK

Aimee-Lou- thanks for sharing hun, the dog thing is a good idea if this isn't our boy . I am praying that this is him , I will try not to be so caught up on the chinese chart..... God knows better than the chart does so I will keep praying.


Oddly enough, I went to a clinic for a scan today and before the sonographer came in I prayed and asked God to give me a baby boy.....NO baby found on the scan! I'm just confused now. I took two tests and both very dark positives. I know I have to be atleast 4-10 weeks along and I've seen all of my kids that early on scans. Not sure what to think , I hope it's only God working some kind of miracle


----------



## mrs_park

It was right for DS1 but wrong for DS2 and this baby. 

You may still get your boy hun, wait for the scan. Hope you get your :blue:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thank you ! I'm praying the chart is wrong , I have been wanting another boy for yrs


----------

